

Ask HN: please review my project - baseloop.com - spencerlee47
http://baseloop.com

======
JesseWhite
If there are no features and no GUI to explore without having contacts added,
how are you going to introduce and retain new users? This idea appears similar
to something I have been working on. Does the service compile data and
statistics for local events, activities, and locations? Perhaps new users
could explore this aggregate data before adding contacts. The services you
mention such as Twitter and Facebook both allow users to explore the
application without adding contacts.

------
growt
I like the startpage. The pictures explain the service very nicely.

------
matthavener
not really sure how successful you're going to be with people giving you their
email password.. isn't there a way to do that via the google api?

~~~
spencerlee47
yes, we had the api implemented, but decided to go with this interface - it is
almost exactly the same UI as both facebook and twitter.

~~~
matthavener
is it possible to start using without adding anyone?

~~~
spencerlee47
No. We observed that the abandonment rate was 100% when a user had no
contacts, so we made this a requirement up front, since we were losing
everyone who skipped this step anyway.

